# Elara - Studio vs. Studio Plus



## Dennyha (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm booking my first vacation with HGVC, and it looks like we going with Elara.  I see that I can get a week in a Studio for 2200 points, or a week in a Studio Plus for 3500 points.  What's the difference between a Studio and a Studio Plus?  I've looked on the website, and there are plenty of pictures, but no labels indicating what the pictures are.
Thanks


----------



## holdaer (Aug 23, 2013)

Dennyha said:


> I'm booking my first vacation with HGVC, and it looks like we going with Elara.  I see that I can get a week in a Studio for 2200 points, or a week in a Studio Plus for 3500 points.  What's the difference between a Studio and a Studio Plus?  I've looked on the website, and there are plenty of pictures, but no labels indicating what the pictures are.
> Thanks



I believe the difference between a standard studio and a plus unit at Elara will be the views and how high up.  It's my understanding that the studio plus units start on the 50th floor and go up from there.  I'm sure the views that high up would be spectacular.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 23, 2013)

See this recent thread....

"Elara - Figured Out (From an agent)" - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=195460

Sadly you get a better description of the HGVC rooms at the Hilton hotel website than at the HGVC website - http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/ne...enter-strip-LASCSGV/accommodations/index.html


----------

